# smellyness



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

i would like to change my mices cage about every 3-4 days to keep the smell down but but not only to keep the smell down but will it affect my mices mood like be more happy or not so happy if i clean the cage that often its really not for the smell but just to keep it clean i geuss 
any advise would be great


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

It really depends on what substrate you use as to how often you need to clean it out. I use paper based litter, and some straw, and find it's ok for a wekk before it needs cleaning. I spot clean the corner where the mice wee a bit more often. What do you use as substrate? People here use a wide variety of material. 

The only thing about too frequent cleaning is that the mice may be annoyed with you for messing up their house arrangements. :lol: The other thing is that with males, frequent cleaning actually makes them scent mark more.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I clean my mice out twice a week, on Wednesday and then again on Saturday/Sunday. Because of this my mouse room never smells of anything except fresh woodshavings and straw, it's lovely. The mice like being cleaned out and because they are so active after cleaning out time, it helps keep them fitter and more active. I never disinfect their cages though (unless it's a cage that has had a sick mouse it it) so to them it still smells like home but the smell is not strong enough to be picked up by human noses.

It's really not necessary to clean out so regularly but I recommend this practise to everyone who has the time available to do it because I do believe it benefits the mice physically and psychologically, even if their bedding isn't really dirty after three or four days.


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with cleaning regularly!

I clean my mice out twice a week. Once a week, I wash toys, houses, etc in enzymatic cleaner and every two weeks or so I hose down the cage bars. All that can be smelled is aubiose and hay.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I also clean the cages twice a week, so my mouse room also only smells of woodshavings and hay. And, like Sarah, I rarely need to disinfect; I just give them a good brush-out with a bristle paintbrush. Mind you, the dishes of the flying saucers have to be washed daily otherwise it's almost impossible to remove all the poop!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

SarahY said:


> The mice like being cleaned out and because they are so active after cleaning out time, it helps keep them fitter and more active.


That's funny. Almost everywhere else I read that the cleaning stresses the mice, and you should keep a bit of smelly bedding and mix it in with the fresh stuff so they feel like home.

I clean them usually once a week. If it is especially smelly twice.
(and no, I don't keep smelly bedding, just a tp roll or a box if it isn't too nasty^^)


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> That's funny. Almost everywhere else I read that the cleaning stresses the mice, and you should keep a bit of smelly bedding and mix it in with the fresh stuff so they feel like home.


I've certainly never experienced that! I've never, ever known a mouse get stressed out from cleaning out, they usually tuck straight into their food :lol: 
The box smells like their home anyway if you don't disinfect it; a mouse's sense of smell is much keener than ours.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I clean once a week, my mice are kept outside so i don't have too worry too much about the smell. personally i can never smell them anyway, maybe i'm just used to it!.

I don't disinfect cages, just empty, give it a brush over and refill, every other clean out i give the cages and the mice a spray with dyna-mite and wipe the cage down with tissue paper.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Velvet_Meece, how do you keep your cages warm enough? Mine are outside at the moment because my mum is fussy about the smell. We have a heat mat under the cage but its plastic and it wont go through very well! Do you think it isnt necessary to disinfect? I have done it every week since I got them but it is such a hassle and usually it could be just a brush off job.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

My tanks are in my shed, off the ground, and in winter they get extra hay for bedding. No heating is required.

I don't think its necessary to disinfect unless a mouse is poorly. Especially not so regularly. 
Mice like anything need to be in contact with some bacteria to keep their immune systems strong.

They are vermin after all and in the wild would come into contact with all sorts of nasty things.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

That is a good point. Especially if they are outside I suppose! (In the porch) Would they get sick now if I stopped doing it so often though?


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

My cage is in my bedroom and I get complaints that they smell. I have started to clean them out every 3-4 days, and they seem fine with it, I clean the base of the cage and all the toys except one (different one each time) so that one thing still has their scent on, they seem happy with this. They get extra exercise after clean out days and get a whole stick of millet every clean out. (There is only 2 of them, at the moment anyway... :mrgreen: )


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

ive wondered cant you just grow millet your self???


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I think its grown in Africa and needs their sort of climate... and i think unless you planted out your whole garden its not really worth it, as by the time you have a crop to use, you'll use it up very quickly.

For enjoyment i guess why not, but for being productive i think its a lot of time and effort for little result on such a small scale, it would be like trying to grow your own wheat. Best left to farms


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

lol i tottaly agree lol


----------

